# Kaufberatung: Gamer-Notebook, ~15,4", non-glare, ziffernblock



## TF.Rave (4. November 2009)

Tag alle zusammen,
ich suche seit ein paar Tagen nach einem Notebook.
Da aber meine Anforderungen sehr speziell sind (öhm, siehe Tastatur), bin ich momentan am Verzweifeln, und weiß nicht weiter.
Ich bitte hier im Forum um Hilfe, da ich die Leute hier als Kompetenter, als in anderen Foren einschätze.^^
(Die besonders Versierten lesen zuerst das PS und dann den riesen Text. )

Meine Anforderungen an das Notebook sind folgende:

Preis: bis zu 1200€. Wenn das Notebook "besonders gut" ist, würde ich auch 1400€ zahlen. (Nein, ich verstehe meine Ausdrucksweise wirklich selber nicht. )

Display: nicht kleiner als 15,x" und niht größer als 16,x"
*Display: NICHT spiegelnd!* (<--absolutes KO-Kriterium)
Auflösung: nicht höher, als 1680x1050
Seitenverhältnis: ob 16:10 oder 16:9 ist egal

Prozessor: Core2Duo mit 2,5GHz (+-200MHz)
RAM: min.3GiB, optimalerweise 4GiB
Grafik: GeForce GTS 160M oder ähnlich schnell. (AMD oder nVidia ist egal; HD4670 wäre also auch gut) (_darf_ auch schneller sein, jedoch denke ich, dass dann der Preisrahmen gesprengt wird.)
Grafikspeicher: min. 512MiB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (egal, wieviel Bit)

Tastatur:
*-Num-Block vorhanden*
*-Strg-Taste ganz links*
*-FN-Taste rechts daneben oder sonst wo (Hauptsache nicht ganz links unten!)*
-Tasten nach Möglichkeit nicht freistehend, sondern eben wie für Notebooks üblich (siehe Notebooks im PS).
-Return-Taste "zweizeilig" (zum Verständnis: Buchstabentasten sind einzeilig, aber z.B. die Enter-Taste ist zweizeilig)

Außerdem wären da noch ein paar weniger wichtige Eckdaten:

Sound: Line-In wäre wünschenswert
Akkulaufzeit: min. 1h im 2D-Betrieb. (Bei Vorlesungen hock ich sowieso neben einer Steckdose)
Lautstärke: Das Notebook sollte im 2D-Betrieb nur *leise* vor sich hin rauschen. Im 3D-Betrieb ist es _fast_ egal. Da ich im 3D-Betrieb sowieso Kopfhörer verwende, höre ich es ja nicht so laut. Es sollte aber nicht so laut sein, dass man auch noch in 2m Entfernung des letzten Nervs beraubt wird.

Ich hoffe, da draußen gibt es das eine Notebook, dass in mein Schema passt. *voller Zuversicht mit müdem Blick den Monitor anstarr*
Schonmal danke im Voraus für die Hilfe.

PS: Wer mir sagen kann, ob ich irgendwie (per BIOS oder Software) die FN- und die Strg-Taste beim MSI GT628NR-8747W7P bzw. beim MSI GX623-8747W7P tauschen kann, kann sich die Suche sparen, und möge mir den entsprechenden Tipp geben.
Diese Notebooks wären nämlich perfekt für mich, aber ich brauche eben die Strg-Taste ganz links.

PPS: Wer Tippfehler findet, darf Sie behalten. Ich hab gerade nicht das Bedürfnis, den Text zu kontrollieren. (Kopfschmerz olé)


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2009)

Notebooks Sony VAIO VGN-FW54S*Blu-ray & FullHD*

sony hat sehr gute displays. hab da jetzt nicht auf die tasten geachtet. Hatte auch ein gesehen mit I7 prozzi und 8GB ram aber das war nen spiegelndes display. Diese wirst du auch zu 99% überall haben außer in Biusness Laptops aber diese haben nicht die leistung. Denn du möchtest eine mischung aus beiden. absolut gaming und arbeitstier aber beides zusammen geht nicht bzw gibt es kaum. Hast du mal dran gedacht dir bei Dell oder Alienware eins selbst zu konfigurieren?


----------



## TF.Rave (4. November 2009)

MSI schafft es doch auch ein non-glare mit ner GTS 160M zu kombinieren. ...
Gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit die fn und strg Tasten zu tauschen? *retorisches schluchz*

Dell und Alienware hab ich mir grad angeschaut.
Ich sehe aber keinen Unterschied, da das eine über das andere verkauft wird.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich keine Option zum Zusammenstellen finden.
Ich sehe nur ein paar eingeschränkte Suchoptionen. (Hier bietet z.B. Alternate mehr.) Bei Dell kann ich auch leider keinen Ziffernblock finden.

Vllt weiß ja noch jemand ein paar Alternativen.


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2009)

bei Alienware geht das aber ich habe grad selbst geschaut, aber das würde den Preisrahmen sprengen. Non-glare Displays werden aber kaum gekauft, weil sie den preis hoch treiben und deswegen werden sie immer weniger verbaut. Außerdem ist die Farbdarstellung bei spiegelnden Displays wesentlich schöner, sie sind heller usw. Ich kenne auch niemanden, der ständig in der Sonne ist. Und nur da würde es auffallen.

das man die beiden tasten tauschen kann, hab ich noch nie gehört außer die Drücker selbst umlegen, falls es passen sollte aber die funktion bleibt die gleiche. Scherz beiseite.

Schau mal bei toshiba nach. Ich hab ganz links die Strg (CTRL) Taste und dann erst die FN-taste. ist auch ne 15,6 Zoll mit nummernblock. und ner Auflösung von 1376x766 Pixel. Nur der Die leistung ist anders. Auf jeden die Satellite reihe.


----------



## TF.Rave (5. November 2009)

Warum sind die Glares biliger?
Ich denke, das Glare entsteht, indem man ne Schutzscheibe/-folie draufmacht?
Ein Desktop-TFT ist ja auch non-glare, aber würd ich jetzt ne Plexiglasscheibe oder ne Transparentfolie draufmachen, wäre er auch Glare.

Nach den anderen Tipps aus deinem letzten Posting werde ich noch schauen. Ich sollte aber langsam mal zum Zug fahren. 
Damit ich Kommunikations- und Informationstechnik studieren kann^^
(Wenn ich mal in den consumer electronics markt komme, wird ordentlich aufgeräumt *diabolisch lach*)

Prä-Fazit: Entweder ich nehme ein Glare-Display, oder ich nehme eines von den zwei MSI-Notebooks, bei denen die FN-Taste falsch liegt.
OK, dann schaue ich heute mal am besten im Saturn vorbei, und kuck mir an, was mich mehr stört. 

*indifferenter Blick*


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

glare is vermutlich billiger, weil es in viel größeren stückzahlen hergestellt wird.

die frage ist, ob das mit dem glare wiklich so schlimm ist, oder ob du nur bisher ein modell hattest bzw. gesehen hattest, bei dem es extrem rüberkam, oder unter bedingungen, die extrem sind. zB dunkler hintergrund und dann im saturn ein helles licht im ungünstigen winkel drauf, dann hast du auch bei nem matten display kein perfektes bild 

ich hatte 2 jahre ein samsung und jetzt >1 jahr ein acer, beide mit glare, und ehrlich gesagt: nur in GANZ wenigen situationen hat es gestört, und das konnte man immer durch ein leichtes verändern des displaywinkels beseitigen. manchmal sieht man ne spiegelung, aber eben nur, wenn man drauf achtet. wenn man sich einfach auf das bild konzentriert, merkt man gar nix mehr von der spiegeleung. genau als ob du an nem regentaus dem fenster schaust, da fixierst du ja dann auch nicht die tropfen auf der scheibe und kannst problemlos alles draußen sehen 

und es gibt inzwischen auch folien, die das glare ein wenig wenig mindern. lediglich wenn du es oft draußen in der sonne benutzt, ist glare ein echtes problem.


wegen der* fn-taste*: zB bei mein acer 5920G ist die Fn-taste rechts von der STRG-taste. 

wegen *num-block* haben halt nur ganz wenige notebooks in 15,4 zoll. brauchst du num-block wirklich so oft, dass es separat beim notebook dabei sein muss? du weißt vlt.: man kann auch ohne numblock einen numblock "simulieren", dann werden die tasten zB "jklö" zu "123-" - und falls du ab und an halt mal wirklich mal zum arbeiten intensiv nen numblock brauchst, könnte man auch für ca. 10€ einen für USB dazukaufen.

wegen saturn: notier dir da unbedingt die preise und genau modellbezeichnung, achte auch darauf, ob die grafikkarte DDR2 oder DDR3-RAM hat. bis auf die prospektangebote sind die oft deutlich teurer als ein großer onlineshop wie zb http://www.notebooksbilliger.de und manchmal sind die modelle saturn-exklusiv und weichen von den offiziellen modellen der hersteller ab.


ps: "Bei Vorlesungen hock ich sowieso neben einer Steckdose" => glaubst du ernsthaft, dass du so ein notebook dauernd in die uni mitnimmst und vor allem IN einer vorlesung benutzt? sofern es nicht in deinem fach pflicht ist, ist ein mitschreiben auf papier viel einfacher, zumal man sich dann auch nur auf schreiben konzentriert. außerdem lernst du den stoff dann viel besser, wenn du ihn von deiner mitschrift nochmal komplett auf PC/notebook als zusammenfassung überträgst.


----------



## midnight (5. November 2009)

TF.Rave schrieb:


> Warum sind die Glares biliger?
> Ich denke, das Glare entsteht, indem man ne Schutzscheibe/-folie draufmacht?
> Ein Desktop-TFT ist ja auch non-glare, aber würd ich jetzt ne Plexiglasscheibe oder ne Transparentfolie draufmachen, wäre er auch Glare.


Eeek, falsch.
Bei Glare-Displays lässt man eine Folie weg. Nämlich die, die das Display entspiegelt. Dadurch entstehen nunmal sehr hübsche Farben.

Ich würde lieber ein Glare-Display nehmen und dann die STRG-Taste an der richtigen Stelle haben als umgekehrt. Weil Glare hat oft Vorteile (bessere Farben) und nur selten Nachteile (spiegelt halt). Diese dämliche Fn-Taste links von STRG nervt *PERMANENT*. Das finde ich wesentlich schlimmer...

so far


----------



## TF.Rave (5. November 2009)

zum Thema Glare-Folie: Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass tatsächlich ENT-spiegelt werden muss, und dass die displays von Haus aus spiegeln.

Wenn man das Spiegelproblem durch Winkeländerung beheben kann (doch, ich wusste das wirklich schon vorher ), ist das dann wieder dasselbe, wie beim Gameboy-Spielen. Draußen braucht man dann jedes mal mindestens eine Minute, bis man einen akzeptablen Betrachtungswinkel gefunden hat.
OK, vllt kann ich mich dran gewöhnen. 


zum Thema Vorlesungen:
Ich benutze das Laptop ja nicht zum Mitschreiben, sondern dazu, evtl. mal was im i-net nachzuschauen, und, um die Skripte und andere Dokumente nicht immer in Papierform mitschleppen zu müssen.

Es soll deswegen ein Gamer-Laptop sein, weil es meiner Ansicht nach, nichts bringt, eines zu kaufen, dass nur genauso schnell ist, wie mein Desktop-PC. Dieser ist nämlich leicht von einem aktuellen Laptop zu übertreffen. (Mein PC: Athlon X2 6000+, 2GiB RAM, nVidia 7600GS)
--> Im Endeffekt kann ich dann das Laptop für _aktuelle_ PC-Spiele nutzen (mir ist schon klar, dass Crysis nicht auf hohen Details geht ), aber es wäre besser, als den PC mit Mittelklassezeug aufzurüsten, da ich sowieso ein Laptop brauche. 


zum Thema Ziffernblock: Alle Zahlen in diesem Posting wurden per Ziffernblock eingegeben. Das ist ähnlich wie mit der fn-Taste (wenn auch minimal weniger schlimm). Der Ersatzziffernblock, über fn ist nicht das wahre. Wenn die schräge Anordnung nicht wäre, ginge es ja, aber egal.


*Fazit:* *Danke für die Tipps.*  Ich werde ab sofort ganz einfach Glare-Types mit in die Suche einschließen. (...das MSI sah aber soo schön aus )
Lieber das Gameboy-Feeling, mit der Display-Umherbewegerei, als beim Arbeiten die ganze Zeit Probleme zu haben, weil STRG+S, A, Z, C, V und X nicht gehen. (Naja, bei irfan-View kommen ja dann noch Strg-Y und R hinzu. )


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

in räumen wirst du ganz sicher nicht ein riesen problem mit dem spiegeln haben. wie gesagt: es kommt auch drauf an, ob du "stur" drauf achtest - manchmal spiegelt es ein BISSCHEN, und wenn du dann aber natürlich dauernd auf die spiegelung schaust und die mit den augen fokussiert, wirst du irre  genau wie ein pixelfehler - ein pixel von ein paar millionen sind ein witz, aber manche leute starren dann nur noch auf den pixel, wenn sie den entdecken... da kann dann auch keiner mehr helfen


----------



## Kadauz (6. November 2009)

Glare Displays sind der größte Rückschritt der modernen Displaytechnologie. Hier versucht man dem (dummen) Kunden eine schlechtere und vorallem billigere Lösung als "unglaubliche Kontraste, brilliantes Bild" anzudrehen, anstatt neue Methoden wie OLED voranzubringen. Aber wers kauft...


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

Du kannst dir ja ne Decke über´n Kopf und übers notebook hängen das kein licht mehr hinkommt..
Ne schman.
Aber bei Dell kannste glaub ich ein Modell wählen und dann auf Anpassen oder so klicken.
LG Sony


----------



## iGreggy (10. November 2009)

Bei DELL wie bei Alienware ist meist ein blauer Button wo Konfigurieren oder Personalisieren steht; Produktdetails zum Alienware M15x Notebook

Dort kannst du das einstellen was DELL dich auch einstellen lässt, totale Freiheit hast du da natürlich auch nicht.

Entspiegelte Displays: nunja, wird wie alle dir hier bereits sagen sehr schwierig. Du kannst mal im Netz schauen, dort gibt es Folien für sowas (ab 20€ aufwärts). Ich hatte eine für 20, war wirklich nicht schlecht, aber leider hat das blasenfreie auftragen nicht geklappt. 

Im übrigen, was für Spiele willst du spielen?


----------



## eddiepoole (5. Januar 2011)

*Überleg dirs mit dem Num-Block nochmal*

Glare Displays sind nicht der einzige Rückschritt. Auch die  Ziffernblocks. Zwar nicht an sich, aber die Implementierung. Warum?

Bei fast allen Geräten, sogar bei großen Modellen wird durch die  Unterbringung des Ziffernblocks das gesamte Tastaturlayout *nachhaltig  *ruiniert.



 Die *Entertaste *schrumpft oft auf die Größe einer Rosine.
 Vermeintlich unwichtige Tasten wandern an eine *falsche Stelle*.
 Die *Cursortasten gehen völlig unter*in einem unübersichtlichen Tastenmeer.
 *Asymmetrie*: Die Schreibtasten samt Touchpad wandern vom Mittelpunkt (und damit  vom Schwerpunkt) des Laptops nach links, was die Bedienung auf den  Beinen sehr unkomfortabel werden lässt.
 Von den Pos1-Ende-Bild-Auf-Bild-Ab-Tasten will ich gar nicht erst  anfangen.
 
Das sind zu viele Nachteile, die man sich erkauft. Zumal es *permanent  *ins Gewicht fallende Nachteile sind, nur um sich den Luxus eines  Ziffernblocks zu leisten. Als ob wir den ganzen Tag nur Zahlen eintippen 

Die Industrie schafft es eben immer wieder, uns einen Rückschritt als Fortschritt unterzujubeln. Ich hab mir nach einem 6-monatigen Leidensweg heute wieder ein Gerät ohne Ziffernblock (ThinkPad T43) bestellt. Ich musste mir notgedrungen ein Gebrauchtgerät kaufen, weil alle neuen Modelle entweder total unbrauchbare Tastaturen haben oder obszön teuer sind.


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2011)

Thinkpad T43? Das ist doch noch ein Pentium M Dino...

Ich hätte dir ein L412 oder zumindestens ein T60/T61 empfohlen

Und auch das T410 gibt es je nach Ausstattung ab knapp 1100€ neu was ich persönlich für durchaus gerechtfertigt halte


----------



## stromer007 (5. Januar 2011)

@ eddiepoole: Es wäre sehr nett, wenn ein über 13 Monate alter Kaufberatungs-Thread, der sicherlich nicht mehr benötigt wird, in der Versenkung bliebe!
So eine Leiche jetzt noch zum Technologie-flamen zu benutzen, ist erst recht nicht so toll. Wenn du das Thema diakutieren willst, dann nutze einen passenderen oder eigenen Thread.


----------

